# My First Waxing



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

I want to start with thanking everyone that helped with this long saga....probably tired of hearing about going to do and thinking just do it already! there was the planning, gathering the gear thanks to Mr "T" finding the wax then having the time to either find success or catch the kitchen on fire....note not sure of success on the first but my wife still has her kitchen
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  below are some pictures of some of my hurdles and solutions with final shots. enjoy and please comment.

1) I got a candy thermometer but it would not work low enough in my dedicated wax pot so I regrouped and pulled out a spare thermometer probe but it would not stand in the melted wax and did not think it was best to just lay it in the bottom encased in wax so the next challenge was how to make it removable yet stand off the edge of the stainless pot. in poking around I found magnetic clips to hold paper, next step attach to pot.

2) I am using the finest large stainless steel pot $ 10.00 can buy you at WallWorld now even the cheap SS would not hold the magnet so I got external magnets for outside to hold them but I was still not happy with this arrangement.

3) I ended up getting a tube of the epoxy putty stick and mixed some up and anchored two steel washers on the inside of the pot for the clips to anchor to.













steel washers epoxied 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















steel washers epoxied.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






4)I then bent one ear of the clip out somewhat horizontal on each and stacked one over the other which now gave me a mounting/hanging area for the probe. now I can monitor the wax temperature thru the entire process.













probe clip bent.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















probe clip bent 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















prob clips installed.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















probe clips installed 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






5) I only did three pieces to start so if there was a failure the failure would be limited

6) I bought two five pound blocks so as to have more than enough and only one freight charge (as good as rational as anything
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





7) I first tried dipping (using dedicated tongs) and as Mr "T" told me could get slippery....by the way he was more than correct. you would be surprised how far and where you find little wax splatters for days afterwords

8) I also tried dipping two - three coats and then also brushing a coat or two













3 coats 1.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






Above Just Dipped

9) end result is a good heavy coating (not smooth) possibly too heavy of a coat? any thoughts out there? pictures have been included.













final coat 4.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















photo (6).JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






Now time to figure out labels, just thinking felt tip might not be best idea...

Again Thank All for Their Help and Encouragement !!

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks good. I do a combo of dipping and brushing. Seems to work best for me. I don't use a therm, never have. I do use a double boiler method for melting the wax. As for labels I just use a sharpie! You can reuse the wax so don't throw it out.


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks DS,

my thought was that the sharpie might flow thru to the cheese. I have had it work thru plastic wrap in the past (might have been  the cheap wrap?) yes I knew about saving and reusing which now brings up the question of do you melt the old in a separate pan then filter into your stored pan? makes the most sense to me not to contaminate the bulk of the cheese wax and then have to heat all it and then filter. with out stating the obvious you toss the wax you write on correct?

I do have the ability to do a double boiler method it was a long decision between both methods and most of what I found centered on the double method used when melting over gas VS in my case a glass top. course after the last clean up my wife might be tossing me out to the shop but then I need a stove top out there (another story for later) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tom,  good job, love the ingenuity with the therm.  Please keep in mind the importance of the temperature of the first coat.  A temperature of 225° - 240° should be reached in order to kill bacteria as well as preventing mold.  This cannot be reached with a double boiler.  The double boiler temps are fine for subsequent coats as you don't want to melt the first.  The labels may be placed between the last two coats.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

MR "T",

 thanks, ya I remembered our discussions and reresd your post I do not know how many times and chose the path I did. this is why I was so concerned about the monitoring of the temp so closely and not touching the pan for a false reading. I even have a raised grate at the bottom of the pan so when I drop in chesse it does not make direct contact with the SS. maybe over thinking this whole thing it is now time to remelt next weekend and do all the rest that is waiting.

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

I should also add this, I melted the wax to 230 degrees for the dipping period and not shure what the proper thickness should be and edges appearing still exposed I let the cheese sit and waited for the was to cool to 165 degrees then one dip then the brush action. I then set them on a rack to dry/cool and the next day I saw where the excess had dripped/ran but created lumps if you will. the wax was soft enough to mold like clay and after rubbing and molding I heated the wax to 165 degrees and brushed the final coat. probably will not follow the same path on the rest other than start at 230degrees (dip) then go to brush one coat.

it should turn out much better appearance wise.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's my feeling, in order to insure the hotter wax (225° - 240°) is applied to the cheese, I dip. In doing this the cheese is dipped up to near my fingers, then placed wax up on a rack to cool.  After it is cooled the un-waxed side is dipped, overlapping the first coat.  The cheese is then placed back on a rack, hot side up to cool.  The same method is repeated for the additional cooler coats.  The result being a nice smooth surface.

I have tried brushing the finishing coats on with poor results while at the same time making a mess.  DS seems to have it figured out though, maybe he uses a deck brush. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Now that's pretty neat Is that way better than vacuum sealing ?

Gary


----------



## donr (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice

I have wanted to try this, but just stick to vacuum packing.

Could you cut through part of the cheese block with a long piece of dental floss?  Leave enough in the cheese to have it hold on so you can use it to dip the block.  You could trim one end to the cheese surface so it doesn't stick out.  Tie a loop in the other end so you could slide it over one end of a dowel to hand the cheese while the wax solidifies.  When you are done with all the layers, you can trip the dental floss so you have the little string to cut through the wax.

Would be nice for presentation, especially if you are gifting any of it.  On the cheese you open at home it may help you recover more to reuse, rather than having a bunch of little bits.

I may have to try this now.

Don


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 26, 2015)

thanks Don, most definitely you need to try it. 5lbs is more than enough to start. now I am thinking of building another set up for a different color of wax, for options....Tom you might have created a monster 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





once over the first test run it is a simple process, just keep an eye on the temps. once it hits that 200+ range it heats up fast!

as Mr"T" said a dedicated pot is a great idea, he was so right. the second go around was simply put pot on , watch for melt/temp and then dip away. once done I just put the lid on the pot, let it cool and out to shelf it went for the next time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good luck keep us posted.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a dedicated pot for red and one for black wax. I would prefer a narrower, deeper pot though. Say 4" diameter by 6-8" tall. May have to fab something for that. This size would be perfect for me since I quarter the loafs length wise.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2015)

Seriously, waxing? You guys are pouring hot wax on your nether regions and then RIPPING it off?

ZOMG!!! Don't know which scares me more, that you are baby butt smooth down there or that your man enough to do it.......


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 26, 2015)

you know they make containers of SS and Aluminimum that are the shape you are describing. chefs use then for longer utensil storage on their counters.

Just a thought

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> you know they make containers of SS and Aluminimum that are the shape you are describing. chefs use then for longer utensil storage on their counters.
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Tom


Yep, I have looked at several options at Cash and Carry. I'd still like to do the double boiler method as I do this outdoors in the summer over open flame.. So I should clarify that I'd need to fab something to hold whatever I buy in the water.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, now guessing wax is better, cause no fridge. Now smoking and vacuum packing. and no fridge?  Whata all think


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2015)

getting late. Get youre answers in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Well, now guessing wax is better, cause no fridge. Now smoking and vacuum packing. and no fridge?  Whata all think


During the winter and until it gets above 50, I store my cheese in the garage in one of these. Just waxed.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

"My First Waxing"   you are talking about Cheese    LOL

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Well, now guessing wax is better, cause no fridge. Now smoking and vacuum packing. and no fridge?  Whata all think


Waxing has nothing to do with whether cheese should be refrigerated or not.  First, any cheese can be vac packed, only hard cheese should be waxed.  Hard cheeses can be stored at 70° or less.  Soft cheese should be stored in 55° or less. 

As with most things, there are two sides when it comes to waxing or vac sealing.  Some say each is better than the other.  Aside of presentation purposes,  it's my belief that waxed cheese ages better than vac sealed.  This is considering long storing periods of a year or more though.

Choose which works best for you and go for it.

Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

Great thread, I learned a lot.

Disco


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

I want to start with thanking everyone that helped with this long saga....probably tired of hearing about going to do and thinking just do it already! there was the planning, gathering the gear thanks to Mr "T" finding the wax then having the time to either find success or catch the kitchen on fire....note not sure of success on the first but my wife still has her kitchen
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  below are some pictures of some of my hurdles and solutions with final shots. enjoy and please comment.

1) I got a candy thermometer but it would not work low enough in my dedicated wax pot so I regrouped and pulled out a spare thermometer probe but it would not stand in the melted wax and did not think it was best to just lay it in the bottom encased in wax so the next challenge was how to make it removable yet stand off the edge of the stainless pot. in poking around I found magnetic clips to hold paper, next step attach to pot.

2) I am using the finest large stainless steel pot $ 10.00 can buy you at WallWorld now even the cheap SS would not hold the magnet so I got external magnets for outside to hold them but I was still not happy with this arrangement.

3) I ended up getting a tube of the epoxy putty stick and mixed some up and anchored two steel washers on the inside of the pot for the clips to anchor to.













steel washers epoxied 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















steel washers epoxied.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






4)I then bent one ear of the clip out somewhat horizontal on each and stacked one over the other which now gave me a mounting/hanging area for the probe. now I can monitor the wax temperature thru the entire process.













probe clip bent.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















probe clip bent 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















prob clips installed.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















probe clips installed 2.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






5) I only did three pieces to start so if there was a failure the failure would be limited

6) I bought two five pound blocks so as to have more than enough and only one freight charge (as good as rational as anything
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





7) I first tried dipping (using dedicated tongs) and as Mr "T" told me could get slippery....by the way he was more than correct. you would be surprised how far and where you find little wax splatters for days afterwords

8) I also tried dipping two - three coats and then also brushing a coat or two













3 coats 1.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






Above Just Dipped

9) end result is a good heavy coating (not smooth) possibly too heavy of a coat? any thoughts out there? pictures have been included.













final coat 4.JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015


















photo (6).JPG



__ oregon smoker
__ Feb 23, 2015






Now time to figure out labels, just thinking felt tip might not be best idea...

Again Thank All for Their Help and Encouragement !!

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks good. I do a combo of dipping and brushing. Seems to work best for me. I don't use a therm, never have. I do use a double boiler method for melting the wax. As for labels I just use a sharpie! You can reuse the wax so don't throw it out.


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks DS,

my thought was that the sharpie might flow thru to the cheese. I have had it work thru plastic wrap in the past (might have been  the cheap wrap?) yes I knew about saving and reusing which now brings up the question of do you melt the old in a separate pan then filter into your stored pan? makes the most sense to me not to contaminate the bulk of the cheese wax and then have to heat all it and then filter. with out stating the obvious you toss the wax you write on correct?

I do have the ability to do a double boiler method it was a long decision between both methods and most of what I found centered on the double method used when melting over gas VS in my case a glass top. course after the last clean up my wife might be tossing me out to the shop but then I need a stove top out there (another story for later) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tom,  good job, love the ingenuity with the therm.  Please keep in mind the importance of the temperature of the first coat.  A temperature of 225° - 240° should be reached in order to kill bacteria as well as preventing mold.  This cannot be reached with a double boiler.  The double boiler temps are fine for subsequent coats as you don't want to melt the first.  The labels may be placed between the last two coats.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

MR "T",

 thanks, ya I remembered our discussions and reresd your post I do not know how many times and chose the path I did. this is why I was so concerned about the monitoring of the temp so closely and not touching the pan for a false reading. I even have a raised grate at the bottom of the pan so when I drop in chesse it does not make direct contact with the SS. maybe over thinking this whole thing it is now time to remelt next weekend and do all the rest that is waiting.

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 23, 2015)

I should also add this, I melted the wax to 230 degrees for the dipping period and not shure what the proper thickness should be and edges appearing still exposed I let the cheese sit and waited for the was to cool to 165 degrees then one dip then the brush action. I then set them on a rack to dry/cool and the next day I saw where the excess had dripped/ran but created lumps if you will. the wax was soft enough to mold like clay and after rubbing and molding I heated the wax to 165 degrees and brushed the final coat. probably will not follow the same path on the rest other than start at 230degrees (dip) then go to brush one coat.

it should turn out much better appearance wise.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 24, 2015)

It's my feeling, in order to insure the hotter wax (225° - 240°) is applied to the cheese, I dip. In doing this the cheese is dipped up to near my fingers, then placed wax up on a rack to cool.  After it is cooled the un-waxed side is dipped, overlapping the first coat.  The cheese is then placed back on a rack, hot side up to cool.  The same method is repeated for the additional cooler coats.  The result being a nice smooth surface.

I have tried brushing the finishing coats on with poor results while at the same time making a mess.  DS seems to have it figured out though, maybe he uses a deck brush. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2015)

Now that's pretty neat Is that way better than vacuum sealing ?

Gary


----------



## donr (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice

I have wanted to try this, but just stick to vacuum packing.

Could you cut through part of the cheese block with a long piece of dental floss?  Leave enough in the cheese to have it hold on so you can use it to dip the block.  You could trim one end to the cheese surface so it doesn't stick out.  Tie a loop in the other end so you could slide it over one end of a dowel to hand the cheese while the wax solidifies.  When you are done with all the layers, you can trip the dental floss so you have the little string to cut through the wax.

Would be nice for presentation, especially if you are gifting any of it.  On the cheese you open at home it may help you recover more to reuse, rather than having a bunch of little bits.

I may have to try this now.

Don


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 26, 2015)

thanks Don, most definitely you need to try it. 5lbs is more than enough to start. now I am thinking of building another set up for a different color of wax, for options....Tom you might have created a monster 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





once over the first test run it is a simple process, just keep an eye on the temps. once it hits that 200+ range it heats up fast!

as Mr"T" said a dedicated pot is a great idea, he was so right. the second go around was simply put pot on , watch for melt/temp and then dip away. once done I just put the lid on the pot, let it cool and out to shelf it went for the next time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good luck keep us posted.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a dedicated pot for red and one for black wax. I would prefer a narrower, deeper pot though. Say 4" diameter by 6-8" tall. May have to fab something for that. This size would be perfect for me since I quarter the loafs length wise.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 26, 2015)

Seriously, waxing? You guys are pouring hot wax on your nether regions and then RIPPING it off?

ZOMG!!! Don't know which scares me more, that you are baby butt smooth down there or that your man enough to do it.......


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 26, 2015)

you know they make containers of SS and Aluminimum that are the shape you are describing. chefs use then for longer utensil storage on their counters.

Just a thought

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> you know they make containers of SS and Aluminimum that are the shape you are describing. chefs use then for longer utensil storage on their counters.
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Tom


Yep, I have looked at several options at Cash and Carry. I'd still like to do the double boiler method as I do this outdoors in the summer over open flame.. So I should clarify that I'd need to fab something to hold whatever I buy in the water.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, now guessing wax is better, cause no fridge. Now smoking and vacuum packing. and no fridge?  Whata all think


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2015)

getting late. Get youre answers in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Well, now guessing wax is better, cause no fridge. Now smoking and vacuum packing. and no fridge?  Whata all think


During the winter and until it gets above 50, I store my cheese in the garage in one of these. Just waxed.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

"My First Waxing"   you are talking about Cheese    LOL

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 28, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Well, now guessing wax is better, cause no fridge. Now smoking and vacuum packing. and no fridge?  Whata all think


Waxing has nothing to do with whether cheese should be refrigerated or not.  First, any cheese can be vac packed, only hard cheese should be waxed.  Hard cheeses can be stored at 70° or less.  Soft cheese should be stored in 55° or less. 

As with most things, there are two sides when it comes to waxing or vac sealing.  Some say each is better than the other.  Aside of presentation purposes,  it's my belief that waxed cheese ages better than vac sealed.  This is considering long storing periods of a year or more though.

Choose which works best for you and go for it.

Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------



## disco (Mar 1, 2015)

Great thread, I learned a lot.

Disco


----------

